# Drinks At Ross's Bar



## Ross (11/1/07)

Well, with my son now on board, I've managed to find time to brew & fill all my kegs. So going to unwind tomorrow (Friday) evening & sink a few ales... Anyone who cares joining us for a few is most welcome. I'll happily collect anyone local, but down to you to find your own way home, or crash the night if you prefer...  

Edit: Kegging the 400IBU beasty tonight, so virgin tastings on the night as well...

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (11/1/07)

Ross said:


> Well, with my son now on board, I've managed to find time to brew & fill all my kegs. So going to unwind tomorrow (Friday) evening & sink a few ales... Anyone who cares joining us for a few is most welcome. I'll happily collect anyone local, but down to you to find your own way home, or crash the night if you prefer...
> 
> Edit: Kegging the 400IBU beasty tonight, so virgin tastings on the night as well...
> 
> cheers Ross



What a shame it's not a Thursday mate. :lol: 
Brewday tomorrow. Enjoy your evening.

:beer:


----------



## Adamt (11/1/07)

Is Adelaide local?


----------



## arsenewenger (11/1/07)

Bloody 'ell Ross enough to make a man cry , I am off to viringblue.com to see if there is anything avasliabl at short notice . :blink: 

Have a good one Mate :excl: 

AW


----------



## eric8 (11/1/07)

When you pick up Adamt, can you drop by mine next?? Would love to try some of that Nelson, mmm.
Have a good one.


----------



## Screwtop (11/1/07)

What a bugger, can't make it Ross. Have fun, will be nice after such a busy December.


----------



## Jye (11/1/07)

Ross said:


> Kegging the 400IBU beasty tonight, so virgin tastings on the night as well...



Im there :chug: 

Should be there between 5-6 with a bottle of porter... hope you have the cricket on.


----------



## winkle (11/1/07)

Sounds like a plan  , I'll see what the rest of the family has planned for me first though :blink: .


----------



## Paul H (11/1/07)

I'm there!


----------



## Coodgee (11/1/07)

yep sounds good to me too. straight down on the train after work finnishes at 3:30. 

HOWEVER, I'm going to have to talk the gf into picking me up. so stay tuned...


----------



## Ross (11/1/07)

Jye said:


> Im there :chug:
> 
> Should be there between 5-6 with a bottle of porter... hope you have the cricket on.



No problem


----------



## sqyre (11/1/07)

Dammit, i organised Overtime for tomorrow arvo....

Wont knock off till 10pm..

even then i would have to camp...

No trains to jimboomba

and after 2 or 3 of your lovely selection i will be i no state to drive..

I supose i will have to give it a miss too.. :angry: 

Bugger.


----------



## Ross (11/1/07)

sqyre said:


> Dammit, i organised Overtime for tomorrow arvo....
> 
> Wont knock off till 10pm..
> 
> ...



There's a spare bed going at the moment Sqyre, so if you can shift the overtime, you're welcome  
I'll pick you up from Beenleigh station.

cheers Ross


----------



## sqyre (11/1/07)

Unfortunatly, where i work if you ditch the OT you dont get any for a while...
and after the Xmas shinanagins i NEED the OT..
Plus got to save up for some gear to get my first AG happening..  

Basically most of my weekends will be OT for quite some time  
This one just doesn't allow for friday night fun...
(and all dont allow for saturday night fun.)


Thanks for the offer anyway Ross...  

Sqyre


----------



## Batz (11/1/07)

Oh sh#t

Can't see me getting there  

Batz


----------



## Snow (11/1/07)

Love to be there, Ross, but the missus has roped me into a weekend down at the in-laws  

Have a couple of 400 IBU monsters for me :beer: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## BrissyBrew (11/1/07)

I shall try to make it probably need a pass from SWMBO first.

I thought I got the virgin tasting of the 400IBU beer the day when it was still warm in the fermentor with and thick with hops.


----------



## Chad (11/1/07)

I'll be there. What time are you thinking? I knock off work at 3:30 on Fridays and can be there at about 4:15-4:30. I can happily push the time back if that's too early.


----------



## Ross (11/1/07)

Chad said:


> I'll be there. What time are you thinking? I knock off work at 3:30 on Fridays and can be there at about 4:15-4:30. I can happily push the time back if that's too early.



No that'll be fine, I'll just have to curtail my drinking till all the pickups have been done.  

cheers Ross


----------



## Chad (11/1/07)

I will also add, if anyone needs picking up along the way from the Gateway bridge to the bottom of Logan between 3:30-4:00, I'll be happy to collect. I don't want to go too far off the beaten track from this course though. Send me a PM.

Edit: And it's definitely a find your way home plan, I don't go anywhere near that route on my way home. I'm out west.


----------



## Zizzle (11/1/07)

I might make an appearance about 6ish to sample the newly kegged hop tea... I mean 400IBU monster.

But will be on 2 wheels so not much.


----------



## Ross (11/1/07)

Good news - Sqyre is now coming & crashing the night  

He'll be here early, so Chad'll have some company when I'm doing the rounds collecting people  

Shaping up to be a reasonable session :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## frogman (11/1/07)

I'm in for that.
Need to help the old man pick up his boat tommorow pm. On the G.C. (Southport)
Anyone need a place to stay I'm about 15mins away couple of spare beds and should be able to organise a designated driver or cab.


----------



## The King of Spain (11/1/07)

Too good Ross however up to my eye balls in renos so would have trouble getting past the committee. Shame, would realy like to see your set up.

Cheers


----------



## Ross (11/1/07)

deaves said:


> Too good Ross however up to my eye balls in renos so would have trouble getting past the committee. Shame, would realy like to see your set up.
> 
> Cheers



You must have gained some good credits then  Come on it's Friday night, join the boys for an ale  

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (11/1/07)

Jeez Ross,
Its is brew day tomorrow, won't be finished till around 5pm, if I can slip out without the Dragon noticing I should be there around 6 and can stay an hour or so as I am working on saturday.

cheers


Browndog


----------



## Coodgee (12/1/07)

do you have another bed going ross?


----------



## Ross (12/1/07)

Coodgee said:


> do you have another bed going ross?



sqyre has grabbed the spare bed, but we have spare matresses & sofas, so you'll be fine.

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (12/1/07)

Guys,

Just putting on some cheese & nibbles tonight, if any of the early crowd want a feed, we'll be giving Domino's or the like a call - time will be spent drinking & socialising, not stressing over cooking  

cheers Ross....


----------



## bugwan (12/1/07)

Sometimes I wish I wasn't a Mexican.... Have a great night guys.

I'm putting down a Nelson Sauvin Ale this weekend I think...just to pretend I'm there


----------



## Morrie0069 (12/1/07)

bugwan said:


> Sometimes I wish I wasn't a Mexican.... Have a great night guys.



Even harder being down here sometimes bugwan! Good luck with Ross's monster guys!


----------



## winkle (12/1/07)

I should be there about 5-6pm for an hour or two. Might also pack a tent as plan B


----------



## Coodgee (12/1/07)

do you have sacks of grain available at the moment Ross, maybe a couple of joe white ale and a pils? good opportunity to have a few drinks and pick up some grain and myabe one of those nifty little mills.


----------



## altstart (12/1/07)

:beer: 
Gooday Ross will be there but will have to leave early
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Ross (12/1/07)

Coodgee said:


> do you have sacks of grain available at the moment Ross, maybe a couple of joe white ale and a pils? good opportunity to have a few drinks and pick up some grain and myabe one of those nifty little mills.



Plenty available, check the site for availabillity.



++++

Anyone that wants collecting, from train stations or where ever, please advise asap so I can organise things.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (12/1/07)

Anyone who wants to pick up goods tonight, please have them preordered & paid for & they'll be ready for collection. 
I won't be opening the shop tonight; business when pissed is not good, well not for me anyway B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## Trough Lolly (12/1/07)

Ahhh, the somewhat hazy memories are flooding back! Have one for me Ross!

Cheers,
Rowan


----------



## Batz (12/1/07)

Have a good one guys,wish I could have made it

Now don't go talking about bulk buys will you :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Pumpy (12/1/07)

Ross said:


> Good news - Sqyre is now coming & crashing the night
> 
> He'll be here early, so Chad'll have some company when I'm doing the rounds collecting people
> 
> ...




Ross were you a Publican in another life ?.

I reckon you will be soon becoming one .

I hear Squire spews up in the bed so give him a towel and a bucket ,

Pumpy


----------



## Zizzle (12/1/07)

Well I'm not meant to be there. Bike gave up the ghost on the way to work this morning. Recifier/Regulator is shot so the battery went flat. Car has it's carby pulled appart wating for parts.


----------



## lucas (12/1/07)

Batz said:


> Have a good one guys,wish I could have made it


ditto. wish i lived closer


----------



## Kai (12/1/07)

Update us on how the night goes. I'm parked in front of the cricket with a big plasma and a full fridge.


----------



## sah (12/1/07)

Kai said:


> Update us on how the night goes. I'm parked in front of the cricket with a big plasma and a full fridge.



Same story here Kai. This 106cm TV is only a day old. Wow it's big. My wife says too big.

Have fun tonight gents.

regards
Scott


----------



## Finite (12/1/07)

SAH said:


> Same story here Kai. This 106cm TV is only a day old. Wow it's big. My wife says too big.
> 
> Have fun tonight gents.
> 
> ...



Chilling in front of my dual screen comp with Audioslave going, beer in one hand, reading about brewing, fridge full of beer behind me.

I love fridays


----------



## goatherder (12/1/07)

SAH said:


> Same story here Kai. This 106cm TV is only a day old. Wow it's big. My wife says too big.



No such thing.


----------



## Kai (12/1/07)

The cricket's over too early, i hope your wife doesn't say that.


----------



## bonj (12/1/07)

Zizzle said:


> Recifier/Regulator is shot so the battery went flat.


Bugger... Had that problem on my Beetle once. Come to think of it, there aren't many problems I haven't had on my Beetle. It's currently "awaiting restoration".

-Bonj


----------



## Ross (13/1/07)

Coodgee is the only one spewing at the moment B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/07)

Ross said:


> Coodgee is the only one spewing at the moment B)
> 
> Cheers Ross



If he's spewing that Classic American Pils I'll need therapy for a while to get over it Ross. Tell me he didn't have any!


----------



## BrissyBrew (13/1/07)

sorry I missed it too,


----------



## Finite (13/1/07)

Anyone survive?


----------



## winkle (13/1/07)

Thanks Ross & family for a great nite. Thankfully Anna was able to translate my conflicting and somewaht rambling directions until Hale Street when the cars auto pilot kicked in. Hope Sqyre has recovered from his baptismal in hops and I'll bring a tasting tulip along next time I'm down that way. :beerbang:


----------



## Adamt (13/1/07)

Sounds like Coodgee didn't, lol. It'd be mornings like this I'd be happy to not be a Queenslander.


----------



## Ross (13/1/07)

Finished up at 2.30am  

Everyone survived, though the jury is still out on Coodgee who was looking very pale this morning.
The R+ 400IBU beer seemed to be enjoyed by everyone, accept poor Sqyre, who learn't one thing last night, he's not a hophead  
Hope everyone enjoyed themselves, I certainly did & feeling far better than I deserve to this morning.

Winkle - "Where do I start??"




Serious brew talk



Leo & Rossco



Michael & Winkle



PaulH feeling the hop burn



Coodgee - One Imperial stout too much...



Cheers Ross


----------



## Paul H (13/1/07)

Top night big thanks to Ross & Jackie for having us, nice to meet a few AHB members.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Steve (13/1/07)

Winkle looks as happy as pigs in shit in behind that bar :beerbang: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## sqyre (13/1/07)

Pumpy said:


> I hear Squire spews up in the bed so give him a towel and a bucket ,
> 
> Pumpy


Who you been talkin to?????

Anyhoo, thanks for a lovely evening Ross..even if i can no longer feel my tongue.

Everyone had a great time!!! 

(some more than others... :lol: )

View attachment 10960


View attachment 10961


View attachment 10962


----------



## winkle (13/1/07)

Steve said:


> Winkle looks as happy as pigs in shit in behind that bar :beerbang:
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


Natural habitat I guess, thankfully I wasn't seen wearing a penis gourd. :lol:


----------



## Steve (13/1/07)

squire...over time, penis gourd, over time, penis gourd, overtime, penis gourd....glad it was worth it :beer: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jye (15/1/07)

sqyre said:


> View attachment 10960



Looks like I got out of there just in time :blink: Great to catch up as always and this little session will hold me over until the next babbs meeting.

Best quote of the night was from sqyre after tasting the R+ "Turns out Im not a hophead"


----------



## Coodgee (15/1/07)

can we just let this thread die fellas...


----------



## Paul H (15/1/07)

Why bad memories Coodgee???????????


----------



## Coodgee (15/1/07)

just bad photos  

and bad ideas.. like starting on the Russian Imperial Stout very late in the night.


----------



## Jye (15/1/07)

Hey Paul, can you post the recipe for the porter your brought along, I remember you saying it was dead simple :chug: 

Cheers


----------



## Ross (22/2/07)

Rather than start a new thread...Drinks here tomorrow Friday 23rd Feb.

Screwtop, Tidalpete & possibly Bindi will be here tomorrow afternoon picking up supplies & heading back to the Sunshine coast on Saturday morning. So we will be here all evening having a few ales around the bar.
Any locals wishing to pop in & say hi are most welcome...  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (22/2/07)

Jye and Browndog try and get yourself along to try the Roger Watson and Smoked Irish Red.


----------



## Jye (22/2/07)

Screwtop said:


> Jye and Browndog try and get yourself along to try the Roger Watson and Smoked Irish Red.



I might get my ass down for a few but it wont be a biggy... what time are you guys arriving?


----------



## bindi (22/2/07)

Screwtop said:


> Jye and Browndog try and get yourself along to try the Roger Watson and Smoked Irish Red.



Roger Watson  very nice...Now to get out of work early.
Ah Bugger it :angry: Nobody has said on their death bed " I wish I had spent more time at work" That's a given.


----------



## Chad (22/2/07)

Ross said:


> Rather than start a new thread...Drinks here tomorrow Friday 23rd Feb.
> 
> Screwtop, Tidalpete & possibly Bindi will be here tomorrow afternoon picking up supplies & heading back to the Sunshine coast on Saturday morning. So we will be here all evening having a few ales around the bar.
> Any locals wishing to pop in & say hi are most welcome...
> ...


I'll be there for a brief visit too. :chug:


----------



## browndog (23/2/07)

Screwtop said:


> Jye and Browndog try and get yourself along to try the Roger Watson and Smoked Irish Red.



As a mater of fact I am brewing a Rodger Watson this very morning Mike. I'll be mashing in around 8am. I'd love to come over to Ross place but I'll have to work on the missus for a leave pass though. I've been experimenting with American Ambers and have hit on one that I am finding very drinkable indeed, if I can get away, I'll bring some!

I'm a bit scared of seeing Chad for the first time and finding he looks just like his avatar!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (23/2/07)

I'll be there too. Oh! Hold on....

Just remembered I can't make it. I live in Perth now :blink: 

Whoever attends, make sure you get hold of Ross's laptop and revive the, 'Frivoulous Posts' thread. Better still, start a new one!

Good that this thread is here as where else could I post whilst putting Batz's Altbier to bed. God I hate chilling with 28 degree water. It's just like chilliing in QLD.

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## browndog (23/2/07)

Go the no-chill Pat, you won't look back mate.

Tony


----------



## PistolPatch (23/2/07)

I can't do no-chill Browndog as I will get botulism. Darren told me.

Spot,
Pat

Edit: If I wasn't writing this edit, I reckon that would have been my shortest post ever. Knew I shouldn't have edited this :angry:


----------



## Weizguy (23/2/07)

Ross said:


> Rather than start a new thread...Drinks here tomorrow Friday 23rd Feb.
> 
> Screwtop, Tidalpete & possibly Bindi will be here tomorrow afternoon picking up supplies & heading back to the Sunshine coast on Saturday morning. So we will be here all evening having a few ales around the bar.
> Any locals wishing to pop in & say hi are most welcome...
> ...


I'll be holding a remote session with Ross's beer (received yesterday morning) on this Saturday (24/2/07)

Gonna be sharing with some other guys who studied BJCP with me.

Want some feedback sheets, Ross? If so, happy to oblige.

Not quite the session that you guys are gonna have.

Huge thanks again for your gene*Ross*ity.  
Beerz
Seth  

P.S. Pat, PM me your home or postal address. I found the last Berliner and will send it ASAP. Giddy-up, mate! :super:


----------



## lucas (23/2/07)

PistolPatch said:


> I can't do no-chill Browndog as I will get botulism. Darren told me.


pfft... everyone knows that botulism comes from nachos


----------



## Screwtop (23/2/07)

lucas said:


> pfft... everyone knows that botulism comes from nachos




No, from SA where the snacks were made. Hang on isn't that where Darren's from. A little industrial sabotage methinks.


----------



## bindi (23/2/07)

Screwtop said:


> No, from SA where the snacks were made. Hang on isn't that where Darren's from. A little industrial sabotage methinks.




You stirrer Screwtop, let sleeping dogs... Whatever.
Going out to the brewery to pitch some yeast into the [infected? I think not] No Chill wort, AndrewQlds Bosuns Best Bitter.

Back on topic; Still waiting on a phone call [work related :angry: ] to see if it is still posable to make the  at Ross's Bar.

Edit: Typo.


----------



## Screwtop (23/2/07)

bindi said:


> You stirrer Screwtop, let sleeping dogs... Whatever.
> Going out to the brewery to pitch some yeast into the [infected? I think not] No Chill wort, AndrewQlds Bosuns Best Bitter.
> 
> Back on topic; Still waiting on a phone call [work related :angry: ] to see if it is still posable to make the  at Ross's Bar.
> ...




Hope you can make it! Pete would have been in the starting blocks at 6 this morning, says we're leaving at 1.15 sharp in the beer can, hope it makes it over the gateway bridge loaded up with us and the beer.  

Do you think we'll be allowed to drink beer in the car, old bugger probably wouldn't stop for us to


----------



## browndog (23/2/07)

I have my leave pass signed, will arrive 4-5pm with a few samples from the taps here. Mike, don't crack those beers till I get there mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (23/2/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> P.S. Pat, PM me your home or postal address. I found the last Berliner and will send it ASAP. Giddy-up, mate! :super:



Excellent Les! I couldn't send you the triangle stuff cos Brad drank it all. Will have to do another one and send it. PM on the way.

Looks like the boys haven't got to Ross's laptop yet


----------



## winkle (23/2/07)

Bugger, see what happens when you don't log-on for one day.  Have a good one you lot...


----------



## InCider (23/2/07)

Bindi, Ross, Screwtop and Pete,

Here is the Frivolous post URL for when the England Captain declares  

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...11271&st=45

Ross, if you're still up, can you take pics of them with penis gourds on again please?

InCider.


----------



## Jye (23/2/07)

When I left at 6:30 all the bottled beer was gone and they were settling in for a big one... and every time I burp I think of some guy named Roger Watson for some reason :lol: 

Heres the APA and Dunkelweizen recipe.

*Simarillo APA*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 3/02/2007 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Jye Smith 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 82.0 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 41.7 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 31.3 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 20.8 % 
0.30 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (23.0 SRM) Grain 6.3 % 

10.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe [10.20%] (25 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe [10.20%] (20 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe [10.20%] (15 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe [10.20%] (10 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe [10.20%] (5 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Amarillo, Simcoe [10.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
28.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
28.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.054 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 
Estimated Color: 6.3 SRM (5.0-14.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 32.5 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.8 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.2 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 6.0 % 


*Dunkelweizen*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 21/01/2007 
Style: Dunkelweizen Brewer: Jye Smith 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 81.8 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.90 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 62.4 % 
1.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 30.1 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 5.4 % 
0.10 kg Carafa III (Weyermann) (525.0 SRM) Grain 2.2 % 

35.00 gm Liberty [4.70%] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Liberty [4.70%] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 

1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.044-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.014 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Color: 15.2 SRM (14.0-23.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 18.9 IBU (10.0-18.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.3 % (4.3-5.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.2 %


----------



## Duff (23/2/07)

Jye said:


> *Simarillo APA*
> 
> Beer Profile Measured Original Gravity: *1.054 SG *
> Measured Final Gravity: 1.008 SG
> Bitterness: *32.5 IBU*



'Hops overpowering'

:lol: :lol: 

Cheers.


----------



## browndog (23/2/07)

Jye said:


> When I left at 6:30 all the bottled beer was gone and they were settling in for a big one... and every time I burp I think of some guy named Roger Watson for some reason :lol:
> 
> Heres the APA and Dunkelweizen recipe.
> 
> ...




I got to sniff that one as I walked out the door to drive home the 50 odd Ks to Ipswich. Would have loved a taste  Thing is, I made it home 10 mins early........ what a waste... what a waste.......


cheers

Browndog


PS Pete, your Shhvarrhhts beer didn't look green at all to me


----------



## Jye (23/2/07)

Duff said:


> 'Hops overpowering'



What... to much??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## InCider (23/2/07)

Jye said:


> What... to much??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Too much hops is barely enough - Roy & HG.

Besides, you tounge grows back!


----------



## Jye (24/2/07)

Hey Screwtop,

Is this still the recipe for Mr Roger Watson or have you made changes? and what temp do you ferment at?



> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: HefeRoggenWeizen (Sehr guter Weizen und Roggen Bier"
> Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer
> TYPE: All Grain
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (25/2/07)

Jye said:


> Hey Screwtop,
> 
> Is this still the recipe for Mr Roger Watson or have you made changes? and what temp do you ferment at?




EXACT Jye, would not change a thing, another one going down this week for Easter camping trip, and probably something from Browndogs secret recipe stash. Did you pitch the secret sauce BD?

Left Ross' place with Tidal Pete's car dragging on the ground, bags of malt, kegging gear and shit stacked to the roof, had to remove the hatch deck to fit it all in. Managed to get over the hump in the Gateway bridge, just! As always the beers just keep getting better, great to see so many brewers/beers turn up with such short notice, was a pleasure as always.

The hospitality was certainly appreciated, and as usual we were spoiled bloody rotten! Thanks again Ross and Jacqui.


----------



## browndog (25/2/07)

Pitched the secret sauce this afternoon after a few days working itself up in 1/2 a litre of wort. Had Kiwi Greg over this morning picking up my old three tier stand. Good to see another Banana Bender preparing to jump into the deep end.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Aussie Claret (26/2/07)

Sorry but been off line over the weekend, thanks again Ross' top afternoon and great to meet all the brewers again.

Thanks screw top on the advice, Jye the dunkel weizen was absolutely bueadiful, will have to give this one a go soon.

AC


----------



## TidalPete (26/2/07)

browndog said:


> PS Pete, your Shhvarrhhts beer didn't look green at all to me



If you had held it up to the light you would have seen a slight green tinge Tony as it was barely 4 weeks in the bottle.  
Don't like to give anyone anything aged less than 6 weeks but this was an exception to the rule.

Jye --- Thanks for the Simarillo recipe. Plan having a go at this ASAP.

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop (26/2/07)

TidalPete said:


> If you had held it up to the light you would have seen a slight green tinge Tony as it was barely 4 weeks in the bottle.
> Don't like to give anyone anything aged less than 6 weeks but this was an exception to the rule.
> 
> Jye --- Thanks for the Simarillo recipe. Plan having a go at this ASAP.
> ...




Thanks for the lift down Pete :super: Might have forgotten to say thanks due to the hurried departure on Sat.


----------



## TidalPete (26/2/07)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks for the lift down Pete :super: Might have forgotten to say thanks due to the hurried departure on Sat.



No worries mate. You're great company :super: 

:beer:


----------



## Chad (26/2/07)

Was great to meet up with a few more new faces. I wish I didn't had to drive, but y'all had some very nice beers to sample.


----------

